# Pepsi's gone - A year gone by



## Spring

My babies left me for rainbow bridge. I don't know what to say, I just feel numb. I've been crying all morning and i'm just a wreck.

She wasn't looking too good last night. She was off her food but she was improving up until around 12-1am last night. I gave her some warm water and went tobed. I woke up and she was very cold feeling and shaking. I warmed up a sock filled with rice and when I went down there she was in her box having a seizer on her side. I took he rout and she went limp. I held her in my arms and on my lap for about 10 minutes and then she passed away at 8:00. I had my hand massaging her chest and her heart slowed, then stopped. I burried her in the front garden with my pj top she was cuddled with when she died. After she passed, I sat and stroked her until around 11when my mom came home. 

I'm just such a mess right now. I can't think straight, I'm heartbroken and just numb. I can't walk into the rabbit room because everytime I see the empty cage I start bawling. I don't know what I'm going to do. 

She waited until I woke up to die.. and I have some comfort that I got to say goodbye and tell her how much I loved her and to have one last cuddle. I just don't know what to do.. I'm such a mess.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Oh no Spring! :bigtears:I'm so sorry! Pepsi had a great life with you and that's all anyone can ask for. I know it hurts to lose jerbut she isn't in pain and isn't suffering anymore.

My thoughts are with you.

inkpansy:Binky free Pepsi...urplepansy:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

And I thought I'd add this as well...


----------



## rabbit_whisperer

Oh spring,I'm so sorry.I know how you feel.*huggles* http://www.therabbithaven.org/bridge.htm


----------



## Haley

Oh Spring I am so verry sorry for your loss. I cant imagine the pain you are in right now. I know how much you love your bunnies, and how this must be killing you.

Just know thatPepsi knew how much you loved her. You were the best mommy and took such good care of her. Shes in a better place now, binkying free and waiting till the day when she sees you again..

Youre in my prayers. Letsweet Pebbles help you with your grieving.

Lots of Love

Haley


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Oh I'm so so sorry.

Pepsi knew how much she was loved by you, I'm sure she'll be waiting for you at the bridge. Binkie free Pepsi. Xx:bunnyangel::rainbow:

Spring your in my thoughts and prayers honey, big hug!!ray:


----------



## charlottes mum

i am so sorry !!:bigtears:


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh no...I'm so sorry, Spring....:sad: I can't add any more than to reiterate what others have said; you are a great bunny mom, and Pepsi certainly experienced a wonderful life with you. You gave her your best, and she gave you hers.

Till the two of you meet again, someday....

Binky on, Pepsi...the forum has lost another treasured one
:bigtears:


----------



## jojo

Oh spring I am so sorry for your loss, you will have made such a difference to Pepsi's life and the final momentswould have been just so peaceful for her having you there stroking her too.

I am so sorry for you. Bunny land now awaits her xx


----------



## maherwoman

Oh, Sweetie...I'm so terribly sorry to hear that. I know you loved your baby so much, it was hard to read. Let us know any way at all that we can help! She was well loved by everyone, both at your home and here. What a wonderful little sweetheart...I find it really a true testament to how sweet she is that she waited to say goodbye to you. :cry1 :hug2

Binky happy, Sweet Pepsi...we love you so much!!

:rainbow::bunnyangel::heartbeat:rose:

We love you, Spring...hang in there...we're here for you through this difficult time.:group:heartbeat:grouphug


----------



## SOOOSKA

Spring, i'm so sorry to hear about Pepsi. 

I will say a prayer for the both of you.

Soooska:angelandbunny:


----------



## aeposten

Spring,
I've been thinking of you all evening, but I was having trouble posting. You're such a wonderful bunny mom and you've always given such great advice when I've had questions about Oswald. I'm certain that Pepsi loved you very much. You'll be in my thoughts.

Binky Free Pepsi!

-Amy


----------



## Spring

Thanks everyone.

I just miss her so much already. I never knew I couldlove her so much, then feel this when I lost her. It's the most terrible feeling, having something you love so dearly ripped out of your life.My head, heart and soul ache. She was like a child to me, and being with her every day of her time with me just makes it just that harder. It was just so sudden. I knew she hada decrease in her appetite, but she started to look better to me. It hasn't fully hit me yet that she's gone, I still c an't grasp the fact that my Pepsi is gone, I'm still feeling numb. I won'tget to cuddleher, won't get to play with my darling, won't get to see the look on her face when she gets her favourite veggies or treats. Even sitting gone on my lap was comforting, having her touch familar to me. Having to burry her was the hardest part of this whole thing. Walking away leaving her somewhere, just killed me.I just can't stand walking into the rabbit room expecting her to be there and seeing an empty cage. I don't even want to think about what to do with that empty cage, it just hurts too much to get attached to something.

I have a knot in my throat and just pouring my eyes out and it just hurts more. I'm either crying, trying not to cry, or thinking of her. I just miss her so much, and her being gone is killing me. I feel like I have a huge hole in my heart where she used to fit right in. I know it's just the first day, but I don't knowwho I can live without her in my life.


----------



## naturestee

:bigtears:

We are here for you, whenever you need to talk. I know how much you loved her.


----------



## HoneyPot

Spring I'm so sorry about Pepsi, she was such a darling bun, and I know how much she meant to you.I'm so sad to hear this news. Take Care.

Nadia


----------



## Pipp

Spring, I'd been looking for a post from you since yesterday, I was worried that you weren't on... and when I saw it this morning, I just went back to bed and pulled the covers over my head. It's just too awful for words.:cry2 Of all the people this board, this shouldn't have happened to you, I think the world of you, I think you're among the most awesome bunny moms (and people) I know. I'd like to tell your mom what a specialdaughter she has. 

I suspect that Pepsihad some internal issues, geneticor chronic, that nobody could see - not you, the vet or anybody here.I seriously doubt anything more could havebeen done.Although I suspected because of the frequency that there was more going on with her, shecertainly wasn't at a critical stage when you lost her, I would have done exactly the same things as you.

Please don't think you'll be disrespectful to Pepsi if you start thinking about another bunny. There is nothing more comforting.I thinkyou could use the distraction of a foster bunny, and Iknow there are foster bunnies here that could use your most excellent care and companionship. 

I'm thinking of you and Pepsi constantly. I can't even come close to expressing how sorry I am. :sad:



sas :tears2:


----------



## Eve

Aww Spring, I am so so very sorry about Pepsi. You must be going through so much right now, my heart goes out to you. 

I think very highly of you and Iknow thatyou are one of the best bunny mums out there. You always take such excellent care of your bunnys, Pepsi is very lucky to have had you as her mum and she must love you very much. 

Binkie free little Pepsi...






Thinking of you,

Love from Eve


----------



## TrixieRabbit

I am so sorry about the loss of Pepsi. There are really no adequate words to help ease your pain. Please know that in time, your pain will dull and the happy memories will be even sweeter. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Love,
Denise and Trixie


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*Pipp wrote: *


> Please don't think you'll be disrespectful to Pepsi if you start thinking about another bunny. There is nothing more comforting.I thinkyou could use the distraction of a foster bunny, and Iknow there are foster bunnies here that could use your most excellent care and companionship.


 I said the same thing in my PM to her Pipp. She still has Pebbles but sometimes it takes a a new rabbit to help you cope because when you can preoccupy your mind, it doesn't hurt so much. And as I said, it's not replacing Pepsi at all, it's adopting in Pepsi's memory. But all in due course, I have no doubt Spring will get another rabbit but not until she's ready, whether that's tomorrow or in 5 years.


----------



## manda

aww that made me cry. thats so horrible. i am very sorry for your loss!! im crying for you right now.


----------



## Spring

I don't know guys, I'm just torn apart. She was my everything, and my whole world revolved around her, and now that she's gone I just hurt. I've never felt such a strong emotion then the one I've been having all day.I just want my Pepsi back- make none of this happen. I want to hold her so badly it makes me shake. I don't know how I'll dealwith this, I'm just numb. 

I visited her grave an hour or soago, and that made me feel a bit better. I'm dreading having to go down there for the night feed. Only 1 dish to feed.. only 1 cage to clean.. just too much. I just feel cold when I walk near her cage.

She touched me deeper then anyone has ever-human or animal. We shared a bond that was close because of all the things we've gone through together. My hard times, her hard times. I just want my baby back. It all happend so fast, although it could have been worse. I'm glad she could go to rainbow bridge, with the smell of me and the warmth of my body. She knew she was my darling and loved dearly, she knew what a special girl she was, it was just her time to go.

_In the arms of the angels, you'll stay until we meet again. I love you dearer then anything.You may have left me physically, but the memories, touch, and feeling of all the times we've shared will always rest in my heart. Words can't express what joy you've brought to my life. I'll be looking for that special nuzzle against your cheek when we meet again. I love you, Pepsi, my little angel with two tiny ears, 4 furry feet and that nose just waiting for a kiss. Your soul will live forver in the memories._

_As strong as a diamond, but more precious._


----------



## edwinf8936

:rip:cry2:sad::tears2::saddened


----------



## m.e.

I'm so, so sorry :tears2:

:hug2:bunnyangel:


----------



## Spring

I'm feeling a bit better and am going to ask mom to pick up some flowers for her grave. I'm feeling better, and know she wouldn't want me to dwell on how she died, but how she lived. She lived life to the fullest, and loved to binky, eat, and of course a nice long cuddle with mommy. I hope she's enjoying her night at rainbow bridge, and looking down on me and seeing just how much I love her. Physically here or not, she's still here. I found this poem, that helped me.I know she wouldn't want me upset, she'd just want me to remember her of the fun loving, cuddley, clingy little darling that will always be mommys tinylittle chubby bunny.

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Don't Stand at My Grave and Cry*[/font]

[align=center]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Do not stand at my grave and weep[/font]

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]I am not there
I do not sleep[/font]

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]I am a thousand winds that blow
I am the diamond glints on snow[/font]

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]I am the sunlight on ripened grain
I am the gentle Autumn rain[/font]

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]When you awaken in the morning's hush
I am the swift uplifting rush of quiet birds[/font]

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]In circled flight
I am the soft stars that shine at night[/font]

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Do not stand at my grave and cry[/font]

[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]I am not there
I did not die[/font]

_In memory of my sweet darling who's personality was as colourful as it was charming. My heart aches for you, but you are a part of my soul, and will be forver. Don't be scared little one, Mommy loves you._
[/align]


----------



## Eve

That was a really beautiful poem Spring, it's very touching. :hug2


----------



## queenadreena

I'm glad you feel a little better now, it's always hard when such a lovable personality leaves you. Just remember that we're all here for you.


----------



## rabbit_whisperer

We all know how it feels we're here to comfort spring,I hope you feel better soon.

You can E-mail if ya like.

I belong to a wonderful site I'll put in a link,PL.

http://www.petloss.com/newchat.htm 

wonderful people,They all understand too.



I'm praying for you spring and I'll continue to pray.


----------



## Jenni

Awwww!! I am so sorry Spring. You gave Pepsi a wonderful bunny life. She'll be okay and happy at the rainbow bridge. 

:angelandbunny:

"Are not five sparrows sold for two pennies? Yet not one of them is forgotten by God."


----------



## Spring

Today isn't the best of days. I went down there to check on Pepsi, and with only an empty cage it was heartbreaking. I keep going through what has happend in the last few days, more so yesterday. I just miss her so much. I miss her not being there standing up on the cage wanting attention, her playing with newspaper- just everything about her. I even miss cleaning up her cage and filling her water dish. I'm just at lost without her.Her second birthday was just coming up, and I was planninga big little bunny party for her, then this. I just don't know. I miss her so much it just hurts every time I want to see her and feel her that I can't. She's just gone.


----------



## MyBoyHarper

Oh no Spring, I am so sorry!!! Pepsi knew how much you loved her, there's no doubt about that. Anyone that has ever talked to you, just once, knows how much you loved her, and what she meant to you. 

I bet her and Buck are having a blast at the Rainbow Bridge. **HUGS!!**:rainbow::heart:


----------



## rabbit_whisperer

Kody bear is probably binkying with them in rainbow bridge.

Dont worry spring We're here for ya.


----------



## maherwoman

I know how you feel Spring...

I had a kitty once named Kaykat...most darling and sweetest cat I've ever had. She used to lay on my chest, nuzzled under my chin at night, and was never out of my sight (unless she was in the catbox...hehe). I only had a few short years with her, and even though I lost her over ten years ago, I still cry when I think of her. She was my Heart Kitty, and just connected with me more than any animal I've ever known. She was special, and one that could never be replaced. 

Don't get me wrong, I love my animals with all my heart...but there was a special bond there that I've not encountered since, and will always be held in a special place in my heart.

I'm right there with you, Sweetie...I've been there, and nothing can replace that love. Pepsi was special, one-of-a-kind and wonderful. She was such a sweetheart, and we'll all miss her. Please know that I know exactly how you feel and am feeling it right along with you in memory of dear sweet Keykat and Pepsi both.

The only thing that helps is to cuddle your other baby and keep her memory alive through your playing and cuddling with her. I know, it's not the same, but it did help when I got another kitty shortly after losing Keykat, to have that other animal there to love and that required my love and attention (especially because she'd just lost her owner, who'd passed away). We grieved together...and that's what you and Pebbles can do. You can bet that she's feeling the same loss you are, whether they were bonded or not. She misses her friend, too, and is probably so confused. 

Just remember that she is with you still, and will love you and remember you and your love til the end of time itself. Don't lose heart, Sweetie...we're here whenever you want to talk about it, and I understand just what you're feeling, and it's so difficult.

We love you, Hun...:hug2


----------



## aurora369

Spring,

I'm so sorry to hear about Pepsi.

I know what it's like to have a bunny die in your arms, and to have no way of helping. It hurts, and it's hard to not replay the event over and over in your mind.

Take comfort in knowing that at least she did not die alone, and that you could comfort her during her last moments.

Binky free Pepsi, binky free...

--Dawn


----------



## Bo B Bunny

:bigtears:I don't know what to say. I'm so sad and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Spring

Thanks guys. I don't think I will ever come to terms with loosing her, the hit of loosing her still hasn't hit me, and I don't think it ever will. Mornings are the worse, and especially listening to sappy music just puts me in an awful mood. I drew a picture of her today, and that helped. I took some pictures of it and will postit as soon as I do some finishing touches. 

I still can't believe, she was doing good, active, thenshe just went downhill, and in a 9 hour period she went to doing half ok, to being gone. I laid the flowers on her grave and that helped too. 

It's kind of bitter sweet, because I've been watching and looking at the videos and picture of her last night- last picture I took of her. I looked through my camera, and there was 3 photos of me with her that I plan to get big sized copy and frame, well 4 including the one from 2 nights ago.

I still can't believe she's gone, and miss her terribly. But, the heart breakis getting less and I'm starting to think of odd little moments we've had throughout her almost 2yr life with me. 

She's always loved being on my shoulder when I lay down, even when she was just a little tater tot. She was park her little bum right in the crack of the couch, nestle beside my cheek and just doze off. Even when she wasill, she still wanted to be on my shoulder when I laid down with her. I remember how she lovedeating stuff out of my hands. She was so gentle, when I knew if they had been in her dish she would have worfed it all down in one gulp. She loved eating oats out of my hands, and especially little apple chunks. I do see qualities that she had in Pebbles, so that's helped me a lot. Like when Pebbles pushes her cat jingle ball like Pepsi did, when Pebbles scrunches her towel like Pepsi did, how Pebbles always picks the romain lettuce as the first thing like Pepsi did. Pepsi will always be that special darling in my life, but Pebbles is my fiesty babe . 

Thanks guys again, your posts have really helped..

I love you guys . :groupparty::kiss:


----------



## Runestonez

Oh Spring!

We are so sorry for your loss! At least there is some comfort in having been able to be with her at the end...and being able to say goodbye!

Binky free Pepsi!ink iris::cry2


----------



## bunnydude

Oh no. I'm so sorry. You did all that you could, Pepsi was so lucky to have you as a momurplepansy:


----------



## Haley

We love you too, Spring, and we're here for you when you need us.:rainbow:

You are such a wonderful and caring person, and you continue to surprise and amaze me with knowledge and wisdom beyond your years. 

I hope things are getting a bit easier for you, although I know the pain neverreally goes away. 

Lots of Love ray:

Haley :group


----------



## JimD

I'm just catching this now.

I'm so sorry.

Prayers and good thoughts sent.

Binkie free little Pepsi ray::rainbow::jumpingbunny:

~Jim


----------



## mygrl2k3

Spring,

I am really sorry to hear of Pepsi passing on.. Its really a hard thing to deal with. It does get easier with time. I only have Roger now and decided not to get anymore animals so Roger got to get moved from the kids room to the living room.. I remember a couple weeks ago after giving Roger a treat, I was heading towards the kids room to give the bunny in there a treat. I forgot for a split second I don't have two bunnies anymore.. It was sad. I am glad this place is here to make the loss of our pets a little easier to take. 

Cristy


----------



## Boz

I just had my little rabbit Ellie die :bawlI'm so sorry to hear that! My friend told me this and it made me feel better:

_Maybe one of the other rabbits needs you more 
God took the one who already knew love 
She passed with love in her heart_ 


When Ellie died I thought of this little saying:

_Ellie, You may have left my left
But you'll never leave my heart!_

*hugs* :groupparty:It will be ok *hugs*


----------



## maherwoman

We love you too, Hun...and we're totally and completely here for you through this. Write all you want...we're your support and your loving net of hugs. 

I'm happy to hear that you see some of Pepsi in your little Pebbles, and that you're able to look at Pepsi's pictures and draw one of her. It's so healthy, and wonderful to hear. You're on my mind, Hun...and I love to hear that you're doing better. It's so hard, but we're here...we'll always be here for you. 

Now, stop listening to those sappy songs!! lol... 

HUGS!! 
:hug::heart::hug1:heartbeat:group:hearts::groupparty:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I'm justcatching this now too.
Sorry I haven't been around, as there are lots of busy things going on.

I am so sorry Spring. I feel so bad about Pepsi.

Stan. :sad:


----------



## Spring

Thanks everyone.

I've decided to start with a little piece of paper, and draw a special picture I like of her, one a day until the sheets full with drawings. Then I'll keep getting bigger pieces of paper. It really helps with drawing her, even though I'mnot a great artist, I just feel close to her when I draw her. I've done 2.5 pictures so far. It'll help me keep her memory alive, although it will never die. 

It's only been3 days, but it seems like forever since I've seen her, and I miss her. I think of her even on odd things. I was in Wal-Mart and every little thing reminded me of her. I'm just consumed about her and her passing, it's just sounreal. I'm still numb and thiswhole situation all feels numb to me. I keep waking up, going down there expecting to be greeted but it's just empty. It's so unreal, like a dream.

So far, I've drawn this complete picture, although I addedlittle wings for my new baby angel. It sort of looks like she's praying. I've drawn a head shot of her, and have started to draw my favourite picture that I'll post sometime-I have my nose on her forhead and it's just a symbol of our close bond.





When I look at her pictures, it doesn't feel like she's gone. I just remember the happy memories of how it was like during taking the picture- none of this new unreal stuff. I just feel like I'm in a daze these past days.


----------



## Spring

I'm just feeling depressed. It's like, one moment I think of the good times and her at rainbow bridge, then the next I think of her body sitting on my lap and having to burryher. It's just so tough. I just want to hold her, I just want to see her. I want to feel her whiskers. I just can't stand only seeing her physically in pictures and a video. I just want her back.I want nothing of this to happen, nothing of this I'd have to go through. I just want her back.

I'd give anything for this to of never happend. I try not to think of my baby in the ground lifeless, but it's just hard. I'm starting to think of the bad times I've gone through with her, rather then the good because over the last few days she just went downhill. I just can't stand the fact I lost her. I have trouble eating because I keep thinks of her, can't sleep and just emotionally drained. I just want her back. I don't know, it seems the mornings and in the days are the worst, only around the night I feel better. I just can't stand seeing an empty cage and not having her meet me when I go to the table near her cage. I've just been heart broken these last few days.

Oh Pepsi, why did you have to go away:saddened


----------



## naturestee

I know how you feel. My parent's cat Scooter died last spring, and since I'm not home I often forget that he's gone. It hit me really bad when I got my kittens because he was the first cat I had ever had as a kitten. And every time I go home or talk to my parents about the kittens I'm reminded that even though he was part of my life for nearly 15 years he's not there any more. He won't be waiting in the window for me, he won't curl up on my lap again or try to steal my popcorn. He was my "good man detector" because the only boyfriend of mine that he ever liked was the one I ended up marrying. But it's wierd because my grief hits me in little chunks now and then instead of all at once, and I think that is dragging it out longer than it would have been if I was living at home. I know it was best for him to be euthanized because he was in a lot of pain and the vet couldn't do anything else for him, but I still want him back.

It'll take some time, but after a while the pain will dull a little. You'll never forget her, but it won't hurt quite as bad when you think about her. Eventually you'll be able to remember the good memories without feeling bad because she's gone. It might take a while, but you'll get there. That's how I am with the memories of my grandparents now. I'm only 25 and I don't have a single grandparent left, but I'm not nearly as upset about it as I used to be.

:hug2


----------



## Spring

I know it will get better, but she wasn't even two. She had atleast another 5 years. She died so young and sudden. I just want to hold her. I know saying goodbye is part of pet owning, but to say it so young and to something thats a huge part of my life, I'm just so heart broken. I just want to walk into the rabbit room and have her sitting at the edge of the cage waiting for her evening feeding and cuddle time. Life is so tough during these times.


----------



## ec

Spring, I was/am so sorry to read about Pepsi - losing someone you love, human or animal, is really tough. Your grief will more than likely be pretty acute for a while - it does take time to mend. (I know that's often used as a cliché, but it's true.)

Keep on drawing pics, and spend time with Pebbles. She needs you now, and you need her. (I know this might seem difficult to do, but I think you'll find, in looking back, that this really helped you both.)


----------



## bbgrl20

when I read the title of your post my heart just dropped. Spring I am so sorry your precious girl is now at the rainbow bridge. My whole heart goes out to you. 

I will keep you and pebbles in my prayersray:

We are here for you to help you through this awful time.

:grouphug


----------



## heavenlyshelties

Oh Spring.

I am so sorry. :hug2

We will also miss pepsi. ((HUGS))


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Spring, I am just seeing this now, and I can't believe that Pepsi has gone. You gave her such a wonderful life, and she knew she was loved, and hung on to let you say 'Goodbye' - and that is so touching!

Grieve as much and as long as you need - we are all here for you. How is Pebbles doing?

Jan


----------



## Spring

Pebbles is doing good, as fiesty as ever and enjoying mommys free time. It's hard going in the rabbit room and not having Pepsi waiting ather cage for me to come over, but I know Pebbles needs me.The two have only seen each other through the wire. Iwas going to try to bond them, but thought against it.

I went and visited her grave this morning, andthat made me feel better. I finished the sketch I did last night and drew a cartoon version of her, so that helped too.

It's still so unreal, I can't believe she's not here anymore.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Spring, I took the liberty of asking a friend on another forum to do this foryou as I have no talent in drawing and I can't even make a collage or anything because my computer decided to 'eat' my photo editting programs.

I hope you like it...


----------



## Spring

Oh thank you so much! You don't know how much I appreciate it! That brought me to tears, you are so wonderful! I can't thank you enough, it's so beautiful! Do you mind PMing me the name of the forum and the person so I could personally thank them? 

Oh you don't know how much that means to me, I really appreciate it. That's one of the most wonderful things I've seen in the last few days. I can't thank you enough for going out of your way and asking to have this done in Pepsi's memory, i really can't thank you enough.

Thank you so much for this, it's brought me happy tears.


----------



## bbgrl20

you are awsome MBB! such a great gift!:hug2


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Again, I deserve no thanks, I just asked her to do it and she was more than happy to.


----------



## Spring

I've just been feeling like craptonight. I'm overwhelmed with her not being here, and I'd give anything to cuddle her right now. I still miss her so much. It's almost been a week since she passed away, and I've startedto just feel so depressed, especially tonight. Somedays are good, somedays like today I just want to curl up and goto sleep. I think about her all day, and I'm so emotionally drained. I just miss her so badly .
:saddened


----------



## Spring

Today is a week since she's passed away. This week seems to have been dragged on, and feels like forever since last Saturday, but then again it feels like just yesterday. I hate Saturdays now, I was dreading the 1 week mark for her passing, because I still don't want to believe she's gone. Still haven't touched her cage. All the things that happend daily- the daily routine I miss.I'm still heart broken and upset about her, but it's getting better.


----------



## sunnybunny

Oh Spring, I can't imagine what you must be going through. I am so, so sorry. 

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## maherwoman

Our hearts are with you, Sweetie. We're here whenever you need to talk, and will help you through this. I can't imagine what you're going through, except for what I went through with my beloved Keykat. 

Hugs and love...urplepansy::heartbeat


----------



## cheryl

Ohh Spring!,i am so sorry to hear this very sad news,i have not been on here in about a week and i come back to such sad news,i'm so very very sorry and i can say that i know how you are feeling and i just know how awful it feels to lose something that you loved so much



Aww goodbye lil Pepsi:tears2:



cheryl


----------



## Alanna

I'm so sorry, Spring. Binky on little Pepsi. Don't forget Pebbles (she loves you too and misses her friend Pepsi just as much as you do).

Courage,

Alanna*


----------



## Tatum

Dear Spring, First I have to say that the numbers on this post is amazing. This is a wonderful site. You have so much support as we all know how hard it is to lose a beloved pet.

I am so sorry about the loss of Pepsi. Every time I lose a rabbit I think that I don't deserve to get anymore and I always think that life as you know it is over, and it is, BUT their are always bunnies out their that need people like us, to give them a home with so much love and not just sitting in a cage with no attention. It hurts so much and that is because we are the best bunny parents we can be and we can be assured that they will have the life they deserve. We never forget, but we do move on to be the best thing another bunny could ever ask for and that is what it is all about. tears for you.....



Again , I am so sorry for you, we are ALL hurting for you right now! Tatum


----------



## ilovetegocalderon

Spring, oh no. I'm sorry im just reading this since I've been gone for awhile. I just wanted to express my sympathies.


----------



## Lissa

I'm so sorry to hear about Pepsi.


----------



## Spring

Baby girl,

It's going to be a year on Sunday since you left, and it still hurts.. I cry every time I think of you, the helpless feeling I had watching you pass and having everything out of my control to do anything to help save you was the hardest thing in my life. I still remember that devastating morning like it just happened, holding you until your gorgeous eyes went dull and your body became stiff.

I hopewhere ever you are,you know that you are much loved andmissed still.. oh what I would give to have a nice longcuddle and nose kissies with you baby. To nuzzle my nose into your nice warm furand play with yourtiny sweet ears. Hopefully the day will come when I will seeyou again. I try to take comfort in knowing that you left warm and loved.

You are still in my heart, and will always be my heart bunny. I love you my pretty baby.


----------



## MsBinky

[align=center]{{{{{{{{Spring}}}}}}}}}[/align]
[align=center]I am sure these days in particularare very diffcult for you. I am sorry for your loss. Even though it was a year ago, I am sure the pain is still very vivid. It touched me particularly because I have had two bunnies die in the way you described it and I feel your pain. I am certain that you gave her the bestlife she possibly could have had. So big hugs to you to help get you through these difficult days ink iris:[/align]


----------



## Maureen Las

OMG I am so sorry for you, Spring. I feel so very bad and sad right now
I know how much you loved her 

But we all love you and we will help you get through this!:bigtears:ray:


----------



## Maureen Las

I didn't realize that it was a year ago!...I am glad that this didn't just happen and still sorry for your loss one year ago.


----------



## NZminilops

Hi Leanne,

I think I already said everything I wanted to say about this to you on MSN, it was sort of personal to me anyway, the things I had to say.

You know I'm always here for you, I consider you one of my dearest true friends.


To Pepsi: Ok - listen here you gorgeous little grey fuzz bucket! Your mummy is sad and missing you, and wishing you were still here. One night when she is asleep, can you pop into her dreams and let her know you are ok? Good girl ink iris:


----------

